# TUG articles



## High Roller (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi there,

Just curious if I can expect to see more articles at the TUG articles page. I ran across it last year and got some good advice there. 

The page I'm talking about is found at http://www.tug2.net/tugadvic.shtml. -doesn't look like it's been updated in a while.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to TUG - TUG members write these articles, so they are updated when someone volunteers to do it.  If you have expertise in any of the areas and would like to contribute something, I'm sure it would be appreciated.


----------



## KauaiMark (Mar 29, 2006)

*NEW: RCI points FAQ*



			
				High Roller said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> ... -doesn't look like it's been updated in a while.



Updated just yesterday: Last Update: 28-Mar-2006 
RCI points FAQ


----------



## High Roller (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I stand corrected re: article updates.

Denise, I appreciate the invite, but I better wait until I have gotten used to this forum. Nothing worse than a presumptuous newbie.

I do have a couple buddies in the resale biz. If they can cobble together something helpful I might just pass it along.

Thx again,
Sam


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 31, 2006)

We recently purchased a Marriott, and I was so surprised that there isn't a Marriott article on the advice page. There is a lot of wisdom on the Marriott board. Maybe someday I'll learn enough to write one... if Dave M, GrayFal or camachinist don't do it first!


----------



## Dave M (Mar 31, 2006)

Arlene -

The info that might be included in a Marriott article is in a series of FAQs at the top of the list of topics on the Marriott forum. If there is some important info missing from those FAQs, please let me know and we will add it.

There is also a Marriott historical maintenance fees chart (which I have not yet updated for 2006 fees) under "Clubs and Multi-Resorts" in the Advice section.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 31, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> The info that might be included in a Marriott article is in a series of FAQs at the top of the list of topics on the Marriott forum.



Perhaps we should have a short "Marriott Info" article in the Advice section with links to these.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll put it on my to-do list. 

Thanks, Doug and Arlene.


----------

